# Continuous headache since midway through negative 2ww



## Susie78 (May 10, 2011)

Has anyone had experience of constant headaches since having a failed ICSI cycle? They started mid way through the 2ww and I'm now almost 2 weeks since otd when test was negative and I still wake up with a headache and go to bed with one. Any ideas why?

Susie x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Suzie

sorry to hear if your BFN and that you haven't had any replies on this   How are you feeling now? Could the headaches be down to dehydration or stress by any chance?

xxx


----------

